# Why & When Had You Joined D.C.?



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 9, 2012)

Buon Giorno Everyone,

Firstly, I had joined D.C. in January 2012 ... In keeping with the theme, I have been reading uncountable Gastronomy Forums and comparing, examining and analyzing the positives and negatives, and thus, thought that this would be an interesting place to learn a little and share my profound love of the Mediterranean ...

Looking forward to reading all your anecdotes ...

 Have a nice weekend,
Ciao.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 9, 2012)

I don't even remember what subject brought me here, some cooking question I know.  Google directed me here in 2009...it looked like a good place to settle after looking around a bit.  DC is my extended family, I have made a lot of close connections.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 9, 2012)

I was (and still am) a member of another cooking forum. Another member posted an invitation to Discuss Cooking at the other site, and as soon as I checked it out, I loved it. I actually paid for a lifetime membership at the other cooking forum, but I spend much more time here. I have been at DC since April 2004.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 9, 2012)

*Princess Fiona: Linking*



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't even remember what subject brought me here, some cooking question I know. Google directed me here in 2009...it looked like a good place to settle after looking around a bit. DC is my extended family, I have made a lot of close connections.


 

Princess Fiona,

Thank your for your post as you have made a very good point. 

Yes, linking with other members is part of the reason most people stay at a Forum ...  Special connections and some bonds develop with other members, and thus, it is also a place we spend alot of hours too ... 

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 9, 2012)

*Barbara L. : How has D.C. Changed Since 2004 ?*

 Buon Giorno Barbara,

As always, it is a pleasure to have your feedback ... Please do tell us, and the New Members; How has D.C. changed since 2004 ?

What were some of themes that were posted at that time ? How do they differ  ? 

From your viewpoint, which oldies but goodies do you miss ? 

Eight years is a long time, and thus, how have the Members changed and are there Members who are still actively posting ? 

Thanks so much for all your valuable input.

Have a wonderful weekend.
Ciao,
Margi.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 9, 2012)

I found DC when I was using the Early Retirement forum.

See the link at the bottom of the page.

So far my waistline is growing more than my portfolio!


----------



## Hoot (Jun 9, 2012)

I had to look it up. Seems I joined Aug 28, 2007. Time sure does fly!
This old brain of mine can't recollect how I stumbled across D.C. but I am sure glad I did!
Great folks....great source of information... IMHO the best board on the Internet!


----------



## jabbur (Jun 9, 2012)

I joined in 2006.  My niece is allergic to just about everything and I was looking for some information on making oatmeal flour and using it in place of regular wheat flour in recipes.  I found I enjoyed the community and the folks here have helped me expand my cooking skills and gave me the encouragement to try new things.  I've not been as active this past year as previously because of my new job but hope to do more over the summer.


----------



## taxlady (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoot said:


> I had to look it up. Seems I joined Aug 28, 2007. Time sure does fly!
> This old brain of mine can't recollect how I stumbled across D.C. but I am sure glad I did!
> Great folks....great source of information... IMHO the best board on the Internet!


Same here, but I joined 2010 September 13. I agree with all of the rest that Hoot wrote.


----------



## Katie H (Jun 9, 2012)

I was a member on another board, which turned into more of a cesspool than a cooking forum.  Very poor moderation.  A place where I felt like wiping my feet _after_ I left.

Another member on that forum stumbled across DC and suggested that I take a look here.  That was September 2006 and I've been here ever since.

Yes, I agree with all previous comments regarding information and camaraderie.  To me, DC is not just a cooking forum, it is close family and its membership has comforted and carried me through one of the worst times of my life.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2012)

I joined on February 22, 2007.  I remember I had a question regarding a catering event I was planning and Google brought me to the middle of a thread here.  I joined to add some feedback to the post it gave me and then was embarrassed to figure out out the post was a couple of years old.  I posted again to apologize and left DC thinking I wouldn't be back.  That October I got a birthday email from them and thought I would check the site out for real.  I became an active member, and while I have come and gone a few times for various reasons, I know I can always count on my DC family.

This site has done many things for me - it has gotten me through several serious health issues, my Dad's illness and recent passing, and that embarrassment I mentioned earlier.  I am becoming a better person for knowing this awesome group of people.  I have been part of several other sites (not cooking) and left because I had healed past the need for the site.  That just doesn't happen here.  Because the bond is food, it is not so much a NEED to be here but a WANT. 

Sort of you come for the meal and stay for the entertainment and fellowship!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2012)

I joined in Sept of 2004 have been here ever since. The members here have supported me through many of life's hurts and joy's. I can't imagine being at any other site. I came here from another site that  has been closed and it was a bad one. Here it is peaceful and mostly kind. Helpful and soothing. Family that is all I can say and loving. What more could anyone say? I feel lucky to have found DC. It hasn't changed all that much I find the rules have loosened up and it's easier to navagate the boards or forums. People are the same of course, good and kind.  i find our moderators and administrators to be the same, helpful, kind and strict when need be.  We do try guys  So things here are much the same as the day I joined.What I do miss is some of the mods and administrators that I grew to love  and have left us. I do wish I could talk with some of them once more. 
kades


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 9, 2012)

I found this place as I was searching for a recipe. Stopped in, forgot about the recipe I was looking for and found so much great information that I decided to stay.

Lots of great info, tons of wonderful sharing and a huge quantity of humor resides here .. who would want to leave !!

I'm glad I found this place .. it's always active unlike some other places and you just never know what you might discover with all the knowledge that is shared here.

2 thumbs up for DC !!


----------



## roadfix (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I was looking for a food forum to post my hibachi photos......which led me to this site.  
I posted a Home Depot joke which got me into trouble, then immediately decided this was where I belonged.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2012)

I am kind of a newbie here. I was looking for a new frosting to use besides the Hershey one. Googld sent me here. I took a look through the forums and decided to stay. I used to belong to a group of seven of us that was formed from the old Food Network forum. We formed friendships that brought visits to each other's homes along with phone calls. Lots of trips to other states. Then along came Facebook, and we just seemed to fall apart as a group. We still keep in touch somewhat. 

But here, I feel at home. I know I can get wordy at time. Like now. I feel like everyone here is my next door neighbor. Care to come in and have a cup of coffee? I just made a fresh pot.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 9, 2012)

DC is a blast!  The folks here are phenominal, and I've learned so much.  I really enjoy the communal sense of humor!

I've been here for a little more than a year.  The iPad DC app makes it really easy to connect and browse.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2012)

Addie said:


> I am kind of a newbie here. I was looking for a new frosting to use besides the Hershey one.


Addie, you mean there was a time you weren't part of DC?  And I mean that in the most loving of ways.  You just kind of slipped in the back door and joined the party like you had always been here. 

And come on, you would NEVER replace that cherished Hershey recipe .


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> DC is a blast!  The folks here are phenominal, and I've learned so much.  I really enjoy the communal sense of humor!
> 
> I've been here for a little more than a year.  The iPad DC app makes it really easy to connect and browse.


I'm still trying to get used to the Android App....and I think it is still trying to get used to me too!  So far it has been a bit of a love/hate relationship, but I know we will work out our differences!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I'm still trying to get used to the Android App....and I think it is still trying to get used to me too!  So far it has been a bit of a love/hate relationship, but I know we will work out our differences!


I forgot to mention the adoption rate here is the best. Right Laurie?
ma


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 9, 2012)

Hoot, Aunt Bea & Jabbur,

Thank you so much for your feedback and lovely anecdotes ...

Have nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Addie, you mean there was a time you weren't part of DC? And I mean that in the most loving of ways. You just kind of slipped in the back door and joined the party like you had always been here.
> 
> And come on, you would NEVER replace that cherished Hershey recipe .


 
I have only been here since 11/11. And no matter how many times I search for other recipes, I keep coming back to Hershey's. Just can't beat it. I am probably one of the oldest members. After 73+ years, I have raised five children, one grandchild, and outlived two husbands. In between all that I have cooked more than my share of meals in the most humble environment possible, (wood stove) learning to tell the temperature of the oven by sticking my hand in to tell if it is ready. And I have had my share of the latest and greatest equipment. I have cooked over campfires and on the newest stove to come off the assembly line. I have scrubbed clothes by hand on a scrubbing board and had the best washer going. But you can't beat hanging clothes out on a clothesline. Two of my children were gifted kids and my granddaughter. they were a challenge to raise. I buried two husbands, one from Alzheimer's and one from throat cancer. Not a fun thing to do. But with all of this I have had a blast. I have seen this country go from the out house to outer space.

I have lived in four different states. I have travelled all over this country. I am a firm believer in Buy America and See America First. I have never had a strong desire to see Europe. I would rather go see the Grand Canyon. The Majestic Rockies. The two oceans that frame our country. Visit the two countries that are our borders and good neighbors. 

Now my life is more subdued and quiet. My body is aging in the manner it is supposed to. My children are grateful for all of the experiences I allowed them to have. And for that they now look after me on a daily basis. They are appalled at how they see other children treat or neglect their parents. They still turn to me for information on "how to's." They know that no matter how smart they are, I am still a wealth of information. When Son#1 got vaccinated for smallpox, he called me to ask how to stop the itching. He forgot about putting an ice cube on it. He knew he couldn't use the aloe gel. And he was one of the gifted kids. Mom to the rescue. Some of my knowledge and useful information is straight out of the Middle Ages. but it works and they no longer chide me. I have had a good and interesting life. I wouldn't trade one day.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 9, 2012)

Katie H., CWS and Kadesma,

Ladies, firstly, I have a tremendous amount of empathy, and understand how healing it can be when one is in need of support, suggestions / advice, and / or assistance, or just kindness ... 

I had found myself with a Kleenex in hand reading these three ...

Thanks for the beautiful contributions.

Ciao, Have A Nice Evening,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 9, 2012)

Addie,

Buonsera ... Hope that you are feeling better and having a lovely wkend.

Thanks once again for such a lovely contribution chockful of anecdotes, I always look forward to reading ...

Here´s to Hershey´s ...

Kind regards,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh, Ma, it is the best! I now have the best Ma a girl could ever ask for, three sisters I never knew I had and a hugge extended family! M love/hate complaint was with the DC version on my phone.


----------



## LPBeier (Jun 9, 2012)

Addie, I really meant that it just feels like you have been here longer because you have fit in so well.  I, like Margi a dprobably almost everyone here, love to read your stories, advice and encouragement.  And as for Hershey, I am going to have to try that recipe one of these days. (Don't tell anyone but I still use their chocolate chip cookie recipe lol)


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Addie,
> 
> Buonsera ... Hope that you are feeling better and having a lovely wkend.
> 
> ...


 
The Hershey's recipe on the back of the cocoa can is the most chocolately flavor you will find for the cake and the frosting. Can't rave about it enough.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I really meant that it just feels like you have been here longer because you have fit in so well. I, like Margi a dprobably almost everyone here, love to read your stories, advice and encouragement. And as for Hershey, I am going to have to try that recipe one of these days. *(Don't tell anyone but I still use their chocolate chip cookie recipe lol*)


 
I have always said if you want to have true flavor go to the experts. You wouldn't go to a lemon site for good chocolate flavor. The experts have research kitchens and are at work every day to improve their product.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jun 9, 2012)

I just joined last November and  I am still a newbie. I  used to read the DC forum some years ago although not as a member.  So in some ways,  I feel it is good to be back.  

In November I think I was searching for weekly menu planning ideas as I felt I was in some kind of narrow repetitive cycle.  While I found what  maybe I was looking for elsewhere,  the menus people presented looked like "Lists" and while it looked like everyone was playing in the same sandbox there was little interaction as though they paid attention to their neighbor only out of the corners of their eyes.    When I found the DC WFD threads,  I said ,  this isn't entirely what I want.  I want a Defintiive Extended Plan.   Well, That's pretty drastic and unrealistic and incompatible with how my life goes anyway.    However, once I started reading these threads and others, one soon gets a sense that members pay attention and appreciate each other's contributions. 

I am pretty sure my intention was to just stop in for a quick cup of coffee only I decided this time to stay for the conversation.  Thanks to you all.


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I was (and still am) a member of another cooking forum. Another member posted an invitation to Discuss Cooking at the other site, and as soon as I checked it out, I loved it. I actually paid for a lifetime membership at the other cooking forum, but I spend much more time here. I have been at DC since April 2004.



Barbara, you've been here longer than that. I came over in 2002 and you were already here. 

My story is almost the same as Barbara's. Except I'm not on the other boards anymore. I'm too cheap!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 9, 2012)

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I'm still trying to get used to the Android App....and I think it is still trying to get used to me too!  So far it has been a bit of a love/hate relationship, but I know we will work out our differences!



Hang in there!  The iPad app lacks many of the features of the website, but is so quick and convenient.  Android is probably similar.


----------



## Merlot (Jun 9, 2012)

I can't remember what brought me here other then my love of all food related topics.  

The reason I have stayed has been the friendly atmosphere.  The good definitely out weighs anything negative on board I have came across.  I received a warm welcome when I joined and enjoy reading the off topic forums as much as the food related forums.  

@ Addie, I would never have guessed you were a relatively newer member, you certainly fit in well with the longtime members.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Barbara,
> 
> As always, it is a pleasure to have your feedback ... Please do tell us, and the New Members; How has D.C. changed since 2004 ?
> 
> ...


As Alix reminded me, I have actually been here since 2002 (it just has the wrong date at the left). Wow, so many things have changed that I can't even think of most of them! A lot of features have been added since I started, such as the calendar, member photos, and many of the forums, all of which is natural since we grew so much. DC is under different ownership than when I first joined, and many changes were made to bring it up-to-date. 

One of the things that I have always loved about DC is that no one is a stranger unless they choose to be. When you join, you are family. Also, some very real friendships have developed here. As Laurie said, I have found three sisters I never knew I had, and although I haven't met them in person yet (have talked on the phone to two of them) I love them as much as blood sisters and fully intend to meet them someday.

DC has gotten me through many frustrations in life, not just with cooking. It is a place where I can share the joys of my life. Second to the Bible and my family, it is probably the place where I turn for answers more than any other. So, with all the ups and downs of any relationship, all of you at Discuss Cooking are a real part of my life. 

My husband (Maidrite is his user name here--he isn't on as much as he used to be, but he still pops in now and then) and I have had the very good fortune to meet almost 20 DC members so far. One has since died, and some just moved on, but we still keep in touch with most of them.

I was a moderator for awhile, and I really enjoyed doing that. Now I just pop in and give my two hundred dollars worth (I talk too much to just give my two cents worth!) and enjoy reading how things are going for my DC family.



Alix said:


> Barbara, you've been here longer than that. I came over in 2002 and you were already here.
> 
> My story is almost the same as Barbara's. Except I'm not on the other boards anymore. I'm too cheap!


I KNEW I was here since 2002, but for some reason the thing under my avatar says 2004, so I figured I was mistaken. I know I had to be here longer than you (by a week or two) because I invited you!  Thanks for reassuring me that I wasn't crazy when I thought I was here that long!


----------



## Alix (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara L said:


> I KNEW I was here since 2002, but for some reason the thing under my avatar says 2004, so I figured I was mistaken. I know I had to be here longer than you (by a week or two) because I invited you!  Thanks for reassuring me that I wasn't crazy when I thought I was here that long!



Yep. After the infamous BBQ argument!  It was December-ish for me. You'd been here a while by then.


----------



## Addie (Jun 9, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how DC was started and who owns it? Just curious.


----------



## Claire (Jun 9, 2012)

I was active on the TV Food Network site for awhile, then they shut down.  The reasons for that were obvious:  Not commercial enough, and not enough site moderators to filter the kooks out.  My opinion only.  When they closed, someone who participated directed me to this site.  Been here since.  Can't tell you how many years.

I'd always been the "go to" person in my family, and among many of my friends, for practical cooking advice (for example, a nephew once called me from a grocery store, thousands of miles away, to guide him through purchases for a dinner he wanted to make for a new girlfriend.  My sisters call me annually to help them through tourtiere during the holidays.  And I'm often helping people at the grocery store who are confused).  So I love this site.  

It isn't just the food, either.  I've had help through having to put two dear pets down over the years, and help training my new shelter dog.  We cry on each others' shoulders through tragedies and rejoice through victories.


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 9, 2012)

Alix said:


> Yep. After the infamous BBQ argument!  It was December-ish for me. You'd been here a while by then.


I will never forget the infamous BBQ argument! The funny thing is Kitchenelf, Dove, James, and I have eaten at the one party's BBQ place. 


Claire said:


> I was active on the TV Food Network site for awhile, then they shut down.  The reasons for that were obvious:  Not commercial enough, and not enough site moderators to filter the kooks out.  My opinion only.  When they closed, someone who participated directed me to this site.  Been here since.  Can't tell you how many years.
> 
> I'd always been the "go to" person in my family, and among many of my friends, for practical cooking advice (for example, a nephew once called me from a grocery store, thousands of miles away, to guide him through purchases for a dinner he wanted to make for a new girlfriend.  My sisters call me annually to help them through tourtiere during the holidays.  And I'm often helping people at the grocery store who are confused).  So I love this site.
> 
> It isn't just the food, either.  I've had help through having to put two dear pets down over the years, and help training my new shelter dog.  We cry on each others' shoulders through tragedies and rejoice through victories.


We got a lot of new [family] members when that one shut down!


----------



## taxlady (Jun 10, 2012)

I remember how I found this place. I was looking for recipes for quark. Once I found this site, I loved it and joined, like so many others here.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 10, 2012)

*To All Of The Contributors On This Post*

Buon Giorno, Ladies and Gents, 

 I wish to take a moment to thank all of you for your feedback, anecdotes, compelling information and your profound human interest side stories too, which have certainly touched a few chords here and there ... 

Lovely input and again, thanks alot for your heartfelt input ...

Have a nice Sunday,
Ciao.
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 10, 2012)

Buon Giorno Addie,

Yes, I am in agreement, that it seems you have spent more than just one year at D.C. 

In reference to Hershey´s :  Eva, my Mom used to prepare a Hershey Chocolate Cake when I was in pre-school and primary. However, she is Swiss French, and chocolate is a profound part of these two cultures, even today.

When I had moved over to Manhattan, at 17 1/2 to go to NYU School of Journalism, I stayed with my paternal Grandmom Margherite, and she made very few chocolate confections. However, her Tiramisù, Sicilian Cannoli and her cheesecakes were divine ... 

I have posted her Tiramisù and a couple of cheesecakes ... One is a Cappucchino Cheesecake ... I have not yet posted her Cannoli, as I need to translate it from Italian to English. Time consuming ... However, I shall get to it in July when I am in Puglia, and relaxing.

Have a lovely Sunday.
Thanks for all your culinary advice, and your wonderful anecdotes and human interest sincerely told stories about your life and the lives of those who touch yours.

Always a pleasure.
Ciao,
Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 10, 2012)

I was looking for a recipe (I think it was for the marinated eggplant salad), and the Mothership caught me in her purple beam of light. I couldn't cover myself in hot pink fast enough to hide, and so, here I am, a member of DC.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 10, 2012)

I heard about this forum on another forum that I am a member of (and a mod).  We had this member that was really creepy, and a know it all.  We were worried about the unwanted attention that he'd bring to the site, so while researching we found that he had been banned from other boards for pretty much the same reason.  We tried to counsel him, but he just didn't seem to get it.  

My research brought me here, I liked what I saw.  I had a bumpy start with one member that I apparently upset, which led to a string of hateful PMs and she just stopped coming here.  I felt bad about that, because I didn't mean to upset anyone.

Well I stuck it out, and have come to enjoy this site, it is one of my favorites, because it is the most active.  I love that it isn't full of pretentious "foodies".  Some blow in once in a while to try to "educate" us, but soon find out that isn't how we roll here.  We like to celebrate kitchen successes, whatever the skill or budget level, and that is what makes this forum a warm and welcoming place for me.  I enjoy learning from other members and sharing what I know.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 10, 2012)

CWS,

Thanks for the bit of humor ... 

I have heard all types of stories from people I have met online Forums and people who I have met, who have told me some unearthly horror stories of negativity and hazing abuse coming from other members, and administratives ... 

It took me a long time to join D.C. as I just did not want any problems ... 

I am relatively serious problem free at almost 50, and Enjoyer and a creative writer, and had not wished to add negative focused human beings in my life that I do not even know nor shall ever meet  ... 

I am glad I am here since January ...  I have to say for the most part, there are some lovely ladies and gents on this forum ... There are always exceptions to the law or rule  as we all know ... 

Thanks for your lovely post.
Margi.


----------

